
Chinese consulate in Houston ordered to close by US - yladiz
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53497193
======
ideals
"The consulate is one of five in the US, not counting the embassy in
Washington DC. It is unclear why this one was singled out."

Well that was/is my question about why Houston.

~~~
tyingq
Lots of oil and gas companies have either their main or US HDQ in Houston.
That's the only unique geopolitical thing I can think of for Houston.

------
polyacr
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_tmuHNza9o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_tmuHNza9o)

~~~
gruez
Does this mention anything that's not already in the article? I'm not going to
sit through a half hour long video with no context.

~~~
tyingq
It starts with a rant about how odd it is that the consulate is burning
documents. Even though that's probably standard procedure for any country's
consulate if it's in imminent danger of being shut down.

